#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  markeer alles als gelezen

## Waypoint

Hoihoi mensen.... deze optie mis ik dus echt.... 

Is wel handig dacht ik, want ik lees wel alle titels maarja, sommige onderwerpen zijn niet ehct boeiend voor mij.... Dan is het wel lastig zoals je waarschijnlijk wel begrijpt dat er dan toch lijkt alsof er nieuwe berichten staan (terwijl het niet zo is...) Zeg maar net als bij idp zo'n optie

Is het misschien een goed idee ??

Hmmm oja ik heb nog een klacht <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>... die zoek functie is echt heel traag de laatste tijd... misschien wat aan te doen. Ik bedoel het werkt niet echt motiverend als ik 30 sec. moet wachten 
(en nee ik heb geen modem maar kabel en bij idp e.d. gaat het zoeken wel snel)



Bijgewerkt door - Waypoint op 24/10/2002  15:37:10

----------


## Iko

klinkt leuk... maar ik snap er geen ruk van.. doe het eens wat duidelijker als je wil..

greeetzz Iko

----------


## Waypoint

Snappie het nu?? Gewoon een optie... dus een tekst als "markeer alles als gelezen" druk je op en dan lijkt het alsof je alles hebt gelezen.... Dus als je dan bv. een actueel onderwerp hebt in 1 van de forums die je geen reet aan vind om te lezen. Dan staat er wel zo'n paars mapje. Dus als je dan een uur later weer komt staat ie er nog... lijkt het netalsof er iemand wat gepost heeft....

Zo kan je bv. als je van een vakantie weer komt de belangrijkste dingen bekijken en dan drukkie op die optie. ZIe je tenminste wanneer er weer wat gepost word.... (check anders ff bij idp)

----------


## speakerfreak

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>ik vat er geen fuck van <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>en mis het ook niet.

van die zoekmachine wel dat is echt ter erg voor woorden bij mij is het wel langer dan 30seconden ander halve minuut ofso, echt heeeeee langzaam is inderdaad irritant

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Mark

Dat zit er al op man!

Als je naar de fora gaat moet je gewoon op Recente onderwerpen drukken. Dan krijg je alleen de onderwerpen sinds je laatste bezoek. Je kunt natuurlijk ook gewoon de "Recente onderwerpen" link je je favorieten zetten: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/active.asp

Mark

----------


## speakerfreak

maar als je ben aangemeld wat ik altijd ben, dan zie toch ook elke map wat paars is ,

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Waypoint

> citaat:
> Dat zit er al op man!
> 
> Als je naar de fora gaat moet je gewoon op Recente onderwerpen drukken. Dan krijg je alleen de onderwerpen sinds je laatste bezoek. Je kunt natuurlijk ook gewoon de "Recente onderwerpen" link je je favorieten zetten: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/active.asp
> 
> Mark



Nee je snapt het niet... zeg ik het nou zo dom dan??? (niet lullig bedoeld hoor mark...) Gewoon een knoppie en dan zijn alle paarse mappies weg oftwel "markeer alles als gelezen"....

Mensen die ook bij IDP e.d. fora zitten snappen wel wat ik bedoel....

Maar dat van die zoekmachine das echt shit hoor... of is hier niks aan te doen??

----------


## moderator

Die functie zet ik op verlanglijstje voor volgende forum versie, daar zit die optie standaard in als ik me niet sterk vergis.

Dat de zoekfunctie zo traag lijkt klopt.
Maar een uitleg is wel op zn plaats.

De zoekmachine doorloopt alle (meer dan 70.000!) berichten. Dus als jij een wat beknoptere zoekopdracht geeft dan gaat het ook sneller.
Juist op verzoek van de gebruikers doorzoekt de search het hele bericht en niet alleen het onderwerp.

hoop dat ik zo voldoende uitleg heb kunnen geven.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## mp3joeri

dat met die recente onderwerpen ging prima, totdat die nieuwe fora er bij kwamen zoals dj gear en thuismixing <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>
alles staat nu door elkaar en sommige fora komen 2 keer in de lijst voor <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Waypoint

> citaat:
> Die functie zet ik op verlanglijstje voor volgende forum versie, daar zit die optie standaard in als ik me niet sterk vergis.
> 
> Dat de zoekfunctie zo traag lijkt klopt.
> Maar een uitleg is wel op zn plaats.
> 
> De zoekmachine doorloopt alle (meer dan 70.000!) berichten. Dus als jij een wat beknoptere zoekopdracht geeft dan gaat het ook sneller.
> Juist op verzoek van de gebruikers doorzoekt de search het hele bericht en niet alleen het onderwerp.
> 
> ...



Kijk op dat antwoord zat ik te wachten.... ja je hebt wel gelijk hoor... Maar ja het is ook een suggestie hè om het forum beter te maken

----------

